# A Better Person?



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

This weeks topic comes from member Raizo. Raizo wants to know;

"Do you think that owning a German Shepherd has made you a better person?"

If you answer yes, I'll add HOW has your GSD made you better?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What if we answer NO? My kids think I am a horrible mom now because I "obsess over the dogs" and not them...well they are teenagers(one in college, but living at home still).
Do they really want me to obsess over _them_? 
I think my dogs have made me a better person because I have goals(training). Before the dogs, I bred parrots and was really involved with the whole world of that. 
I waned away from breeding/showing parrots when my kids were born, and we just raised the kids, had pet dogs. We had a boat on Lake Michigan we went to every weekend. 
I was drifting a bit as the kids got older, so the GSD's filled the void. Now the teenage kids are on me about being obsessed with the dogs. So they can be the judge whether or not I am a better person...I think they would say no.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Now the teenage kids are on me about being obsessed with the dogs. So they can be the judge whether or not I am a better person...I think they would say no.


I'm all with this answer. The kids don't want us in their business but get upset over the time we spend with the dogs. Go figure. :help:


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nope. I feel like, if anything, I'm a worse person.


----------



## orangeleash (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes --- totally --- I'm a lot more patient than ever before. My GSD has also helped me to discover the affectionate and nurturing aspects of myself and personality. I'm not a parent and have never been in a true caretaker role until my pooch came into my life. He has, hands down, changed me in many welcomed ways and has made me a better and much happier person. I'm so thankful.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Yes, I think so....having GSD's has made me more patient and has given me the opportunity to help love some GSD's that were not in a good situation and maybe even saved their life! They have taught me so many things, like appreciation for the little things in life, and also shown me how to love unconditionally. They give me a new viewpoint of the world around me so I am not so self centered, I have to pay attention to them and what is happening around us. I have learned to deal with problems in my life simply because they are there to share it with me. I don't have children and they have taught me how to be a good parent! So, they are my furkids....


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

yup!
I'm much more patient, more independant because I feel safe if i take Skylar with me now, and more outgoing because i'm forced to talk to strangers to socialize her, and talk to folks in obedience. I never would have done any of that without her


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

YES ! DJ came into my Life quite unexpectedly. I had just gone through a divorce from a long term marriage. Lost my 12yr ole GSD to cancer a couple of months later and in comes DJ. He has been the blessing of my Life, well until my Grandbaby girl came along ... But I firmly believe he was my gift from above !!!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I know I wasn't a better person with Dakota. In many ways, I felt that I failed him early on and then when he was diagnoses with DM, I finally stepped up to the plate. Dakota taught me a lot about myself and my priorities. I became his biggest medical advocate when diagnosed. My biggest regret was that my job was my biggest priority before he got sick. I missed out on so much with him.

Phoenix came into my life a complete opposite of Dakota. He has challenged me in every way. Phoenix has made me a better dog owner. He has been a challenge to train but also when I finally "got" it, we became a unit. I LOVE doing rally with him. He also made me look more into nutrition and health. I was one of those owners w/ Dakota who did every thing by "the book". Now I have dialogue with my vet on EVERYTHING. We don't always agree, but we can talk about it! 

I don't know if Phoenix or age has made me a better person when it comes to taking care of him. He also reinforced the addage "don't judge a book by it's cover!" for me.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Im afraid my answer will be no. And Im quite sure the
people that know me would agree. It seems I would
much rather spend time with my dog that dealing with
other people.

It does seem however that I frequently interact with other
dog owners. Or those that are interested in or want to
pet my dog. If you dont want to talk about my dog then
I dont have any time for you...because its really the only thing
on my mind right now. For me right now its all Abby
all the time...24/7.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Very good question. I also have to go with the yes and no answer.
Yes - because of them I have learned to be a better and kinder person when it comes to training and basic care. I try to see things thru thier eyes and I think it may have made me more understanding about how they feel. This can also apply to how I feel about humans sometimes when I try to understand why people do what they do or say what they say, sometimes I guess they just don't know any better.
No - because I am totally obsessed with my dogs. I would rather be with them than any humans. I don't care if I ever went on vacation again because leaving them behind just stresses me out to much. I want to spend almost $13,000 on a camper that will enable me to take my dogs on vacation with me. The topic of 95% of my conversations will always be about dogs. If I meet someone that professes they don't like dogs, I don't even give the person a chance. Im sure my husband can come up with a lot more.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

My first GSD taught me about unconditional love from someone other than my parents/sibling/niece/nephew. She was the "child" I never had. She came into my life during a very difficult time and brought joy and happiness to each day for me. To me she was my angel...a very special gift from God. When she developed DM, I was there each step of the way for her, even when she couldn't take those steps anymore. Not only did she teach me unconditional love, she taught me compassion and patience. I still miss her every day.

My new GSD (Uschi) is a blessing. I waited a year and half before I got a new puppy after I lost my Alexi. She has been a challenge for me...stubborn little girl. LOL The total opposite of my last GSD personality wise and training wise. But I'm loving every minute of it.  

So I will have to say YES...I'm better person. Both of them have taught me so many things that have carried over into my work life and personal life. However, if you ask my boyfriend...he would probably say NO...since I spend so much time with my dog now. LOL


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I am still the same jerk I was before the dog came.

Please don't tell the dog, she thinks I am awesome.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

No.

I am obsessed with my GSD. 

When I hear people say bad things about them I get defensive, when I hear people talk about them when they have no idea what they are talking about I get mad. 

I cant help but try to tell everyone I see with a bag of Kibbles N Bits that they are buying garbage to feed their dogs.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I think I'm a better person for it. I don't believe that just because I'd rather spend time with my dogs than the majority of people that makes me a worse person. I'm not a humanitarian. Never have been, never will be.

I now at least have some small sense of purpose.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> My kids think I am a horrible mom now because I "obsess over the dogs" and not them...


LOL - My husband says the same thing about me. 

I have certainly learned to love the outdoors since I got Panzer. I take better care of him and am working harder with him than I have with previous dogs. I have learned to juggle my schedule so I can get my chores done and still have time for Panzer, so I guess that means I'm wasting less time.

Someone here has a signature line that says they want to be the kind of person their dog already thinks they are. I love that!


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd say yes! My kids say No! Hahahaha apparently now I fuss over Shadow more than them, and when I call one of my boys it's "Xxxx come!" LOL 

Apparently our whole life now revolves around Shadows needs and her wants.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do not know. 

I have had sheps for 16 years now. One would hope that some maturity would happen with or without the dogs being in the picture. 

So what can I attribute to my dogs.

As JK Rowlings' Hagrid said, "people can be pretty stupid about their pets." How true? I think that conversations and actions concerning my dogs are much more likely to bring out the best and the worst of me. I expect that is what happens when you are passionate about things. When it is good, it is very, very good, when it is bad, it is horrid.

I think it is the same with kids to some extent, say what you want about me, but diss my dogs and it is ON! 

On the other hand, my dogs have made me more social, with dog-people, and all the training and titling has made me more confident. 

I think that without them, there would be days that I would not even get out of bed. If NOTHING else, I feed and clean after the dogs. I think too, that they push me to learn more and to accept more. 

Perhaps, learning how each learns and responds to things helps me to understand people better. But that may have happened anyhow just by living in the world.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I've learned to share. I won't give my husband half of my sandwich but I'll give it to the dogs. Does that make me a better person?


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

YES and YES! Every dog in my life has impacted me in one way or another...and all in a positive way. Lets face it- dogs make us human. I am more honest with my dogs than anyone human in my life. I can talk to them about anything and they always listen. They don't judge me- I can go without makeup and eat half a box of oreos and they still think I'm awesome  Realistically though, yeah...we don't take as many vacations or go as many places as we would if we didn't have them. And our family rolls their eyes everytime we go for a visit (god forbid they board their dogs for ONE weekend- that's what they say) But I wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't think so, but I've only had my GSD for a year and a half and I was already into dog sports and stuff way before I had her. I think perhaps my Golden Retriever did make me a better person because it was her personality that got me interested in volunteering with animal assisted therapy, and she was the reason I volunteered to do therapy work for 8+ years. She also helped me to become more confident and less shy-- partly due to the therapy work, having to introduce myself and my dog each week to a roomful of people and partly just in doing dog activities in general.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

kiya said:


> Very good question. I also have to go with the yes and no answer.
> Yes - because of them I have learned to be a better and kinder person when it comes to training and basic care. I try to see things thru thier eyes and I think it may have made me more understanding about how they feel. This can also apply to how I feel about humans sometimes when I try to understand why people do what they do or say what they say, sometimes I guess they just don't know any better.
> *No - because I am totally obsessed with my dogs. I would rather be with them than any humans. I don't care if I ever went on vacation again because leaving them behind just stresses me out to much. I want to spend almost $13,000 on a camper that will enable me to take my dogs on vacation with me. The topic of 95% of my conversations will always be about dogs. If I meet someone that professes they don't like dogs, I don't even give the person a chance. Im sure my husband can come up with a lot more.*




This is my answer exactly but ill add that i am also obsessed with my children Im "that mother" to the dogs and kids but I love it and my hubby knows it makes me happy so he goes with it


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> What if we answer NO? My kids think I am a horrible mom now because I "obsess over the dogs" and not them...well they are teenagers(one in college, but living at home still).
> Do they really want me to obsess over _them_?
> I think my dogs have made me a better person because I have goals(training). Before the dogs, I bred parrots and was really involved with the whole world of that.
> I waned away from breeding/showing parrots when my kids were born, and we just raised the kids, had pet dogs. We had a boat on Lake Michigan we went to every weekend.
> I was drifting a bit as the kids got older, so the GSD's filled the void. Now the teenage kids are on me about being obsessed with the dogs. So they can be the judge whether or not I am a better person...I think they would say no.


Boy can I relate to this. Although not the breeding the parrots part.  And I have a lot of guilt inside right now.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I've read all the posts, interesting thread. 

I think generally, a dog is a reflection of it's person. If it is well cared for and trained it shows the dedication and compassion of it's owner.

If it's not cared for not trained it reflects the lack of character and compassion of it's owner. 

There is something special about German Shepherds. My fiance' who has never been into dog training is all of a sudden listening to me and the trainer I go to. He is helping with our new GSD puppy. The other night I was walking our boy and he had Ilda's leash, as he patiently worked with her to not pull and she responded I could see how proud he was of her and himself. That's not like him, my contrarian man. 

If you have a good core, there's something about the intelligence, beauty and nobility of GSDs which brings out the best, to want to be as noble and loyal. I find the desire to help both my GSDs to be happy, calm, partners in life is very deep. As I told my trainer the other day, my first goal is to ensure that my little Ilda grows into the happiest, confident ambassador of her breed as possible. I think that makes me a better person.... thank you Smitty and Ilda.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Better? I don't know. Definitely happier. I got Heidi at a time when my nest was about to be empty and I know now that this was her purpose. When I am with Heidi, I can talk to people and am not isolated. I am interested and willing to consider options I hadn't thought of. I am kinder, but she's taught me common sense also. Yes, I think better.


----------



## Locknload (Nov 8, 2010)

I believe I have become a better person because of _all _my animals.


My dogs force me to exercise, even when I really don't want to.
My horse and donkey inspire me to get out of bed every morning. Not too many people have an alarm clock that brays.
My bunnies have taught me that appearances can be very deceiving. Who would have thought something so cute could be so mean.
My ferrets have taught me to live for the moment.
My goat has shown me the importance of not leaving things laying around, no matter how inedible they may look to me.
My cats have humbled me.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

G-burg said:


> Boy can I relate to this. Although not the breeding the parrots part.  And I have a lot of guilt inside right now.


Leesa, you have nothing to feel guilty about! :hugs:
I think of the "what ifs" daily and we can never predict "what if" 
I wish for eace: to remove the pain you feel.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

So glad to hear of the obsession problems! My kids say, "Mom, you know we are going to need therapy over your dog deal".

I don't know that I am a better person, but I am happier. I wonder how people who do not have a passion in their lives do it! 

Actually perhaps a better person too. Dogs are wonderful teachers and humblers.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Depends on whether you mean a better person from the dogs perspective, or from the rest of the world.....I've met very few people who have displayed the same love, respect, honesty, and integrity that I see in my dogs every day...which is why I almost always choose to spend time with the dogs than dealing with human drama.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

explain that, lol.



Syaoransbear said:


> Nope. I feel like, if anything, I'm a worse person.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

doggiedad said:


> explain that, lol.


Well in the period I've had Chrono, I feel like I'm way more short-fused, I'm LESS patient, and just in general really edgy all the time. He challenges me every step of the way, and it's exhausting and gets on my nerves, so I'm often in a bad mood. 

Also, I'm now really terrible with handling money since I waste so much on him :blush:.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

KatieStanley said:


> YES and YES! Every dog in my life has impacted me in one way or another...and all in a positive way. Lets face it- dogs make us human. I am more honest with my dogs than anyone human in my life. I can talk to them about anything and they always listen. They don't judge me- I can go without makeup and eat half a box of oreos and they still think I'm awesome  Realistically though, yeah...we don't take as many vacations or go as many places as we would if we didn't have them. And our family rolls their eyes everytime we go for a visit (god forbid they board their dogs for ONE weekend- that's what they say) But I wouldn't trade it for the world.


 :thumbup:


----------

